# Towing a Trailer. Do you need a test?



## Spiritsintent (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi to all and thanks for all the help and suggestions in the past. 
Heard that you need to have a test with your car to tow a trailer in Italy. Wouldn't surprise me with the seemingly excessive rules here.

Does anyone know anything about this as Google isn't coming up with anything? Maybe there's a helpful website that someone could direct me to??

(Also if anyone has a bit of rain they could spare - we're in the Chieti region of Abruzzo and could use some rain!!!)


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If it falls into the limits of your car and license then no. All the EU is more or less on the same licensing rules.

You can't just add a hitch to your car but if the car is set up for towing and the trailer isn't too big.

I'm not home or I'd pull out the guide book for the license test. Why don't you walk over to the nearest auto school and chat with who ever is in? They'll be able to tell you in no time.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

See FAQ English




> *Can a B driving license holder tow?*
> 
> Yes, but only if:
> • It is light, it weighs up to 750 Kg
> • It weighs more than 750 Kg, but the weight of the towing at full load does not exceed the weight at empty load of the engine, and together they don't exceed 3.5 tons


----------



## Spiritsintent (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks guys. Our trailer is really small so sounds like we don't need a special licence to tow it. One less thing to do in this minefield of Italian bureaucracy.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Spiritsintent said:


> Hi to all and thanks for all the help and suggestions in the past.
> Heard that you need to have a test with your car to tow a trailer in Italy. Wouldn't surprise me with the seemingly excessive rules here.
> 
> Does anyone know anything about this as Google isn't coming up with anything? Maybe there's a helpful website that someone could direct me to??
> ...


no body should or can give you a answer , on this on the bassis of the imformation supplied the rule on trailers have just changed , again i might add , iam nearly your next door nieber and have a freind who is expert on this subject , he deals with it every day contact me and i will put you in touch with him


----------



## Spiritsintent (Oct 29, 2013)

Great. Whereabouts are you and Do you have a way that we can contact you?


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Spiritsintent said:


> Great. Whereabouts are you and Do you have a way that we can contact you?[/
> ive sent you a pm


----------

